# Castrol smoker build



## Chris (Jun 25, 2013)

Figured I would start a thread for my smoker build.

Tomorrow morning I will be picking up this beauty. I will let you know where my plans are going with this later but I think it will be cool.:rockin: 

View attachment 3Gf3M33s95G55F75q7d6k72b21193228d1a56.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 26, 2013)

Subscribed. You know a weber 22" grill top can be easily modified to the top don't ya? I really like uds smokers.  Awesome score Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2013)

I am going a different route with this one. Gonna take a lot of work but I think it will be cool when done and most importantly work right.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2013)

Picked it up today. 

View attachment IMAG0132.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2013)

Then I gather a few more items for the build. 

View attachment IMAG0135.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 27, 2013)

How is the boat trailer going to be used?


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2013)

To hold my boat off the ground and take it to the lake.

I actually bought a small trailer this afternoon for this project but realized it would be perfect for my quad when I got to Colorado so it got taken to storage.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2013)

What's the plan, uds, vertical, offset, none of the above?


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2013)

Offset on this guy. Wish the weather wasn't gonna be so hot, that will put a damper on progress.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2013)

That drum is almost to pretty to cut up.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking. I may try and save the logo.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2013)

Save the drum and find another barrel, IMHO. Good addition to your old gas pump.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2013)

Just what I need. more stuff laying around.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2013)

Chris said:


> I need more stuff laying around.



I know, I'm the same way.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2013)

I would really like to get started on this tomorrow but it being 110+ out keeps me in the AC. Maybe I will draw pictures of it?


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

I trip over these parts daily, I need to get to work. Can someone up the hours in a day to about 36 so I can get some stuff done.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally got a few hours to work on it today. Progress! 

View attachment IMAG0185.jpg


View attachment IMAG0186.jpg


View attachment IMAG0187.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking good Chris. Waiting for the updates.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2013)

Update update update.... 

View attachment IMAG0188.jpg


View attachment IMAG0202.jpg


View attachment IMAG0203.jpg


View attachment IMAG0204.jpg


View attachment IMAG0206.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2013)

....................... 

View attachment IMAG0207.jpg


View attachment IMAG0208.jpg


View attachment IMAG0209.jpg


View attachment IMAG0210.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2013)

Going out to work on the smoker again.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2013)

More Progress........ 

View attachment IMAG0212.jpg


View attachment IMAG0213.jpg


View attachment IMAG0215.jpg


View attachment IMAG0216.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 19, 2013)

Are we going to find a Peterbilt along the road that is missing his exhaust stack? 

One question from a dummy... wouldn't the smoker get a better flow if the exhaust was on the opposite side? Not that I would know, but seems logical in my illogical brain.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2013)

Normally yes but I have a baffle plate under the grate a few inches so the smoke has to travel all the way to the right and then come up and across the meat and out the left. This design gives off better even heat.


----------



## havasu (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2013)

Keep an eye out for that lop sided big rig.


----------



## havasu (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm headed to the truck stop right now....


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2013)

Picking up a lot lizard again?


----------



## havasu (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris said:


> Picking up a lot lizard again?



Not until they accept one of my bogus credit cards...


----------



## havasu (Jul 21, 2013)

Chris, I took a drive to Long Beach, Belmont Shore and Sunset Beach, and saw this aggressively lifted F-350, with the biggest single exhaust coming out from the bed of the truck. IMHO this was the dumbest looking truck I've seen in years. Obviously an equalizer for his manhood failure! 

View attachment pic for GR.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey thats my truck!


No really I agree that is a waste of a super duty. Take a great truck and make it to where you can't haul or tow anything and have to have a ladder to get in. And if that aint enough toss the exhaust through the bed because under the truck was working.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh and I'd drive it.


----------



## havasu (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, me too....


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2013)

Update, update, update.

Not quite done but I am burning wood in it today getting it ready for some work. 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


View attachment photo 2.jpg


View attachment photo 3.jpg


View attachment photo 4.jpg


View attachment photo 5.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2013)

She is about seasoned and ready to cook on, I may try something out this week as a test. 

View attachment photo (3).jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Testing her out today! Still not done but I am getting anxious. 

View attachment photo (1).jpg


View attachment photo (3).jpg


View attachment photo (2).jpg


View attachment photo (4).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 18, 2013)

Lookin good Chris!

Now I need to get off my fat a$$ and start building mine...


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Cause a smoker will help you loose weight.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure that's a true and accurate statement....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 18, 2013)

How'd the smoke turn out? Did you like the fatty?


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2013)

Fatty was a bit too salty but the pork should was the best I have ever had. The chicken legs were awesome as well.


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job as usual. Once I try the smoked meat, it might promote to an awesome job.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2013)

That 30 minutes would be a tough commute.......


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

I have chicken and ribs on today! I love this thing more and more.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2013)

It's Miller time and time to fire up the grill for some chicken. I love saturday afternoons. Guess I better enjoy them now cause theres only 20 days left till bow season starts.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

Bow season started today for me but my bow guy didn't stgring it right so I have to wait till Monday to get it worked on if I have time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, that sucks. Are you going to Colorado again this year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2013)

Planning on it unless work gets in the way.


----------

